# Vodafone ultra 6 is rocking my world



## SW9 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey dudes bought one of these yesterday because my galaxy s6s battery life was doing my head in. £120 and its the best phone I have ever had, and I have had loads.
Beautiful 1080 screen
Octacore, plenty of ram, battery life semms awesome so far. Vanilla android l. Loving it.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/vodafone-smart-ultra-6-review

Can probably be unlocked for a few quid. Seems loads better than the moto g.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2015)

they owe us £6 billion!


----------



## SW9 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah, when I worked in print I spelt Vodafone wrong on a huge run of artwork and banners for Gatwick airport. Like huge amounts of stuff. Spelt it vodaphone. So I took the head of they're marketing dept to a 3 day squat party and then he didn't even know what a phone was.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2015)

pat yourself on the back!


----------



## SW9 (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok


----------



## SW9 (Aug 11, 2015)

I still say that the ultra 6 is an awesome phone though, the must be selling it at a loss.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2015)

can afford to after they ripped us off!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 12, 2015)

SW9 said:


> I still say that the ultra 6 is an awesome phone though, the must be selling it at a loss.


Not a chance. The material costs aren't that high for the phone and it's made by the same company that does tens of other low cost mobiles. The design costs for this are minimal, just copy the designs you used for the last six phones that size, the manufacturing is massively automated and uses the latest in miniature human permanent staff (unfounded statement). The premium charged for flagship phones is pretty incredible, although for everyone except Apple that does seem to be falling slowly.

Their margins must be pretty tight but it's not going to be a loss. We've had good phones at the £120 mark before and will again.


----------



## SW9 (Aug 12, 2015)

Fair enough. Just saying am amazes by the price and specs and performs better than my s6.


----------



## gosub (Aug 12, 2015)

It's a ZTE blade 6,which unlocked and unbranded costs £40more...


£40 to not have anything to do with Vodafone more than money well spent
They ripped me off for ages on a contract I couldn't cancel because I didn't have the right  date of birth, ended up getting so aggressive in a shop they called the police, who switched sides when dob turned out to be 1/1/1900.  Never again


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2015)

.


----------

